# birth certificate



## saberryder (2 mo ago)

hi ,

Need to lodge EOI application for parents. EOI form asks for birth certificate. In this case its not there. At max , a passport (with birth place and birth date) or id card (birth date) or family certificate (with place of birth and parents names) can be provided. But birth certificate is not there. Will it be suffice to lodge EOI with those details? 
Any ideas?
Appreciate the support.

Thanks


----------



## saberryder (2 mo ago)

found some answers here though Birth certificate with Parents name 
specially this Providing full birth certificates with applications | Immigration New Zealand


----------

